# Trac / SVN / Apache ---> is there a good guide out there ?!

## MarcusXP

I spent most of my day today to make Trac work on Apache with SVN.

After I installed PHP and MySQL (required by my project), I tested using phpmyadmin and everything seems to be working fine.

However, when installing Trac, I got stuck pretty much.

I found some guides, but they are not clear, they seem to be done for ppl that have some experience with Apache and such, and my experience is close to null there  :Smile: 

As result, phpmyadmin doesn't work anymore.. not to mention Trac  :Sad: 

I was able to test Trac successfully at one point using the command 

```
tracd --port 8000 /var/lib/trac/my_trac
```

 then I was able to open the website http:\\10.10.10.5:8000\MovieDatabase  but that's about it..

These are the guides that I tried to follow:

http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Trac

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Trac

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-553522.html

http://trac.edgewall.org/wiki/TracOnGentoo

however, they are pretty messy, and they look like they contradict each-other at some points.. they may use some old modules that are no longer supported? (e.g. silvercity?)

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

How do I make it work with Apache?

What is with these modules: FastCGI, Mod_python?? I can't find a clear explanation on what they are doing...

I would really appreciate your help, guys!

thank you!

----------

## MarcusXP

Please, help!

----------

## cach0rr0

starting off: are your svn repos already set up? 

My advice would be to get your svn repos set up, get things functional with just tracd first, then once that's all squared away you can focus specifically on apache. 

usually done with something like:

```

trac-admin /var/lib/trac/projname initenv projname sqlite:db/trac.db svn /var/svn/repos/projname

tracd -p 80 --auth=realmname,/var/lib/trac/projname/conf/users.htdigest,projname /var/lib/trac/projname

```

where the aforementioned trac instance, located at /var/lib/trac/projname, requires auth using a realm of 'realmname', against an apache-style htdigest file located at /var/lib/trac/projname/conf/users.htdigest, in order to access the project name 'projname'

You get tracd serving things correctly, you can fight with apache later. 

Obv in the above trac-admin command I'm using sqlite and not mysql as a backend; adjust as needed. 

I've not found any one-stop-shop for documentation. I sorta had to "figure it out" on my own unfortunately, so the info is stored in my brain a bit haphazardly. 

The gist of it:

-get svn set up. 

-emerge trac

-create new trac projects, using the appropriate commands (as exemplified above) to import source from the existing svn repo

-setup permissions if you need to (also using trac-admin)

-launch tracd, and confirm you can access your projects via HTTP using tracd as your web server

-fight with apache to enable svn access via webdav

it sounds like you *may* be close to the last step, but it'll be a waste of time troubleshooting that if you've missed something in the prior steps

----------

